# E3 Spark Plugs VS Bosch Plat +4



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yesterday I was watching my recorded episode of Horsepower TV and they did a spark plug comparison using a LS1 engine on a dyno. The engine had some extra's in it. They mentioned the E3 plug by name and they just showed the other plug which looked like the Bosch Platinum +4. They did different runs with both plugs installed and they stated they made sure the engine was at the same temp when both plugs were tested.

With the Brand X plug "Bosch Platinum +4 the engine dynoed like 407. something HP.

With the E3 plugs the engine dynoed like 412. something horsepower. 

So there was approximately a 5 horsepower gain with the change of the plugs.

I wanna say that the so called factory plugs dyno run was 402 or 403 HP.

Does everyone think? I read a comparison chart before purchasing my NGK Tr55 IX plugs and they had shown different plugs and their dyno runs, on what engine I dont know, but the difference was anywhere from 3-4 extra horsepower on each dyno run for the NGKs.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

There is one thing to seriuosly take from that episode. Horsepower TV got paid to sponsor those plugs so who's to say that the result were accurate or not. Before I saw that on tv I thought about trying those plugs just for the heck of it. I haven't had any noticeable problems with the NGK TR6s yet so I'm in no big hurry to pull 'em.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

They should sell E3's and Bosch +4's on late night TV.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

they get more horsepower with oil changes or anything they are paid to hawk...sad IMO...I think good plugs...and there are many out there...will be an improvement only if you need new plugs...I have used the stockers as well as A/C Delco RapidFire Platinums with success...I have never heard anyone say a bad think about the NGKs in whatever version from the 'Vette folks, F-Body people or our GTO crowd...I also have had Nippondenso (Denso) Platinums with no ill effects...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can see different plugs making a difference. A smaller center electrode should make for a hotter spark. You have the same amount of energy leaving from a smaller area.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just seen a deal on the E3s on Gearz, not only is the center electroid smaller, but the ground strap is attached from three sides and the very center (were the normal ground strap spark contact is) is wide open to allow the spark/flame to travel right through it. They claimed instant HP and fuel millage increases.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I have some snake oils and medicine water I'd like to sell you....lol. Seriously though... the electrical system of your car will likely have a bigger impact on performance. A good grounding kit will GUARANTEE better performance, as the electrical current now has a better grounding point. Spark plugs... I don't know. Unless they're fouled, or not hot enough... I'd leave it be.


----------

